# Pompano Rig



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

what are the best Pompano Riggs and where can i order tgwm from


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?156369-Where-to-purchase-a-river-rig


----------



## letmefish (May 23, 2015)

OH NO YOU DIDN'T just plug the "River Rig"!!!!!!!!!!!!.......................................

Hahaha.... I was gonna do that. 

The River rig is awesome.

Do yourself a favor though. Hop on Youtube and check out some videos of guys tying their own rigs. Then grab you favorite Mono or Fluro and get to tying.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Got a nice one on a River Rig Sunday


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Ill give it a trt thanks. I was thinkin i needed the floats on there??? Is that just flash or do they have any purpose other than keepin bait up


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

floats are ok if your fishing for blues


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

surfchunker said:


> floats are ok if your fishing for blues


You've never fished a Crazy Jimmy's River Rig then.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Crazy Jimmy rig was designed to catch three drum at one time Worked


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

It's not traditional but we've had some fun productive days fishing a spinner rig baited with fishbites or strips of squid. If the conditions are perfect you can watch the surf and sight cast to them.


----------

